# 02 malibu add amp and sub to stock deck



## locksmithaz (Jul 8, 2008)

hi im adding a sub and amp to a stock deck on a 02 chevy malibu and i need to know how to hook up the input wires and the remote wires.asked every1 all they say is call some1 else.i have a low pass built in amp mtx, and a p2 sub ANY1 CAN HELP ME?????????????????????


----------



## locksmithaz (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I Was Able To Hook It Up Myself . Tapped Into Rear Speakers For My Input Wires Since I Have A Low Pass Built Inon Amp.but Its Weird I Have Battery Hooked Straight To Amp And Ground And No Remote Wires Hooked Up And The Amp Turns Off When I Turn Ignition Off..can Anyone Explain?????????????????????????


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

locksmithaz said:


> Well I Was Able To Hook It Up Myself . Tapped Into Rear Speakers For My Input Wires Since I Have A Low Pass Built Inon Amp.but Its Weird I Have Battery Hooked Straight To Amp And Ground And No Remote Wires Hooked Up And The Amp Turns Off When I Turn Ignition Off..can Anyone Explain?????????????????????????


Yes,
The post you think is a battery post under the hood is an ignition controlled terminal.


----------



## Zanilth (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually, the speaker wires you tapped into have a signal power to them. I don't remember when it was added, but when you hook an amp up using the speaker inputs instead of RCA plugs (on newer vehicles) it doesn't require a remote wire...The signal from the wires turns the amp on or off.

My wife had a malibu, I did the same thing. Also did it on my 08 mazda 3 (didn't want to change the factory radio on either.)


----------



## locksmithaz (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

